# ANOTHER!?!?!? Dovetail Question...



## Skipdog (May 6, 2009)

I just joined the forum this evening and I've got a question that I can't seem to find the answer to. 
My question is...is it possible to cut box joints with a dovetail jig? My thinking is...instead of using a 1/2" dovetail bit...use a 1/2" straight bit instead. Is this possible? Now, I'm sure some of you are reading this and wetting your pants laughing. But, I just bought my router last week and this week I'm looking into all the accessories (even bits) to begin my first project. Still not sure where to start with that. 
So any advice, tips or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chip

That would be nice, I could save tons of money but not it can't be done ,it's a spacing thing, you could get one slot in place but the 2nd slot would not line up and so on... 

========



Skipdog said:


> I just joined the forum this evening and I've got a question that I can't seem to find the answer to.
> My question is...is it possible to cut box joints with a dovetail jig? My thinking is...instead of using a 1/2" dovetail bit...use a 1/2" straight bit instead. Is this possible? Now, I'm sure some of you are reading this and wetting your pants laughing. But, I just bought my router last week and this week I'm looking into all the accessories (even bits) to begin my first project. Still not sure where to start with that.
> So any advice, tips or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skipdog (May 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your quick reply to my question. Next question, sir, if I may? I don't have a table saw or router table, yet. As I've said earlier, I'm still putting everything together. Is there a jig specially designed to do box cuts? I've seen thousands of dovetail jigs but nothing really designed to do box cuts, unless you have a table saw. I'm sure someone has "box jigs" for sale. Would you please direct me to a reliable dealer.
Again, thank you for your time and help.
Chip


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chip

The best one I have found is the one below you don't need all 3 but it's nice to have all you need...
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

====



Skipdog said:


> I appreciate your quick reply to my question. Next question, sir, if I may? I don't have a table saw or router table, yet. As I've said earlier, I'm still putting everything together. Is there a jig specially designed to do box cuts? I've seen thousands of dovetail jigs but nothing really designed to do box cuts, unless you have a table saw. I'm sure someone has "box jigs" for sale. Would you please direct me to a reliable dealer.
> Again, thank you for your time and help.
> Chip


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site, 
I know that you can use the porter cable dovetail jig to cut box joints with, How good they are I don't know, and you will need a 1/2 " straight router bit and the through dove tail template. look up the directions. page 21 I think.
http://images.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000210AA.pdf


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I can use my Elu fixed dovetail jig to cut both parts of the finger joints at once. However spacing is fixed and the end pieces may not match due to registration and positioning pins.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

+1 on the Oak Park system.
Buy the whole set.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

You can cut both dovetail and box joints wit the Oak Park System.

Ray H


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Same thing is true with the Leigh jigs from what I've read.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

That's one of the down falls about the box joint jigs,,it can't put dovetails on the ends of the stock,it's true it can put in sliding dovetails in but not to make a link in the ends..for a dovetail joint. 

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
=======
http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

Making Dovetails With A Spacer Fence

"The 3/8" spacer fence can also be used with a 1/2" dovetail bit to make dovetail spices and sliding dovetails. *Please note this jig is not used for making dovetails on corners.*"

========



Ray H said:


> You can cut both dovetail and box joints wit the Oak Park System.
> 
> Ray H


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello Bob J.,

Your right, but as with almost every jig I've looked at, you can't do every thing with the basic jig right out of the box. Seems like you always need another templete, do-dad or ga-ga.

Ray H


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ray

You are right on  but this jig is made the KISS way..

But on this one it can't be done,,I know because I have tried it many ways.

It's a spacing thing...I gone as far as to use the 1/2" jig and a 1/2" wide 8 deg..dovetail bit but it just doesn't come out right...and if you use the 3/8" jig with a 1/2" bit 14 deg.bit for blind dovetails you end up with the pockets that are just not right..  I love jigs and like to play with them all the time..it's great box joint jig but that's it 


=====



Ray H said:


> Hello Bob J.,
> 
> Your right, but as with almost every jig I've looked at, you can't do every thing with the basic jig right out of the box. Seems like you always need another templete, do-dad or ga-ga.
> 
> Ray H


----------



## Skipdog (May 6, 2009)

*Thanks to all for your help and guidance...*

Again, I sincerely appreciate all the advice and guidance from all of you. 

Today I went and purchased lumber from Home Depot. Nothing special, mostly 1x10 and some 1x4, cheap pine. I'm thinking of beginning with something simple and rewarding...a small 3 shelf bookcase. Just something to practice making joints on. 

I'll keep you posted on my progress...
Thanks again, 

Chip


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I made my own box joint (finger joint) router jig. It's basically the same as you would use on a table saw, but instead of running it over the dado blade, you run it over the router bit.

~Julie~


----------

